# Renault Trafic high-top window seals



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

My Trafic Autosleeper is leaking badly in the top fixed windows. 
They were re-sealed last year but are now u/s.
Does anyone know what & where I can source new window seals so my mechanic can replace them?

Thanks in anticipation!

  

Chris & Tilly


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I think what you are looking for might be obtainable from here:

Caravan Seals <<

Window Seals <<

HTH

Mike


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

*Leaking seals.*

Thanks Spykal for that link. Just need to figure out which one I need!!

Now computer seems to be on the fritz as well. :roll: :roll:

Happy days!

Chris & Tilly.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I had another thought about your window seals, we once had a VW and later our son had a van like yours. I think some of the window seals were much the same on both..... rubber with a plastic strip inserted into them to hold them tight.

Have a look here :

http://www.justkampers.com/shop/t2-split-screen/original-parts/windows-seals?p=3

Mike

P.S. It may also be worth a phone call to the spares man at Autosleepers.. even if they don't have any of the seal they may know where you can get it


----------



## ToffeApple (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Spykal,

Thanks for your reply.
I'll give Autosleepers a ring and see what happens.

Sorry it's taken so long to get back to you - computer keeps locking up on me!

Chris & Tilly.


----------

